# What's the Cradle Method?



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey everyone,

I saw this site and I'm wondering if anyone of you know what's this?
whatstcm
Is this for real? or just a money making site?


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Most definently a scam, I'd say..looks liek the page was designed by a 7 year old.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Looks like a scam to me, when they dont say who they are or identify themselves has a tendency to raise the heckles on the back of my neck. Gimmicks like this are too often TROJANS or some other virus.... if you want to try it be my guest, but I'd make sure anything you down load is scanned by your anti-virus before I used it.

Del


----------



## dazzle (Jan 18, 2007)

No offence, but one thing for sure, I am not paying to get an ebook on some gripping method.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Actually, now that I think about it..is seems like I've heard this term before..but wasn't it for putting?


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

CRADLE: Where you lay a baby down to sleep :laugh: CRADLE.......


----------



## dazzle (Jan 18, 2007)

Did a search on google and could not find much information on this.

Seems like this guy is also selling this on ebay. There are few auctions on the ebook.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I should email bomb him..that'll teach him! hehe!


----------

